# After The Collapse Series



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This series has been referenced before here at PF, however some of you may have some extra time with two back to back holiday weekends and have an opportunity to sit a while. "The After The Collapse" series by the Canadian Prepper on UTube begins with the "Beast Within", which takes a look at human nature before moving through many different components of EOTWAWKI scenarios. The series communicates through great visuals and subsequent analysis of the many aspects of preparing and survival in a world changing new age. Pick what you like here, there is much food for thought.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC35FDJiECFT5EikwoZ9_F204U41L6LuM


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, adding this to my list. Just started reading "One Year After".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have One Year Later waiting to be read.

I was instructed to read "Joe Steele" by Harry Turtledove first, like before January 20th, since there are some parallelisms between "Joe" and the POTUS-Elect


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you I saved the link , so later I can watch them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a pretty good series, well thought out and presented well. I have caught most of them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I have One Year Later waiting to be read.
> 
> I was instructed to read "Joe Steele" by Harry Turtledove first, like before January 20th, since there are some parallelisms between "Joe" and the POTUS-Elect


Thanks for the heads up. I am downloading the book now. Dirk Pitt has saved the world again and I was about to start a new book. This could be interesting so it is next.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would recommend Canadian Prepper's work.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I have One Year Later waiting to be read.
> 
> I was instructed to read "Joe Steele" by Harry Turtledove first, like before January 20th, since there are some parallelisms between "Joe" and the POTUS-Elect


So did you read it? What did you think?

I finally finished it today.


----------

